# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Excel sla

## jmatavares

Boa tarde a todos

Tenho o Excel 2007 e estou com algumas dificuldades em calcular os SLA que tenho com o fornecedor.

Eu recebo da minha aplicação os registos com a abertura dos incidentes com dia e hora e fecho do registo no mesmo formato.
Eu sei os seguintes dados:
Hora de inicio do fornecedor: 08:00
Hora de fim do fornecedor: 20:00
Trabalho de segunda a sexta
Aquilo que tenho são varios niveis de resposta para a resolução dos incidentes
High - 3 horas
Medium - 5 horas
Low - 24 horas

Agora as horas são contabilizadas no periodo entre as 08 e as 20 horas. 

Como posso colocar em formula o que esta dentro e fora do SLA...

Espero que tenha sido claro no que pretendo e desde já agradeço a vossa ajuda

Cumprimentos a todos

João

----------


## optomyst

João,

Por favor, fazer upload de seu arquivo do Excel para que possamos dar uma olhada?

----------

